# What do you think of my hand painted horse brushes?



## 4everiding (Jul 3, 2012)

So, I've been trying to start a business and I wanted to get a feel for what people thought of my work.

Let me know what you think! Would you buy them?





























Thanks!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow, they look awesome! Great work


----------



## 4everiding (Jul 3, 2012)

Here are close ups of a couple more:


----------



## barrelstar16 (Apr 12, 2012)

i'd definately buy one if i knew the paint wouldnt chip after a few uses! i love the idea!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4everiding (Jul 3, 2012)

I made myself a set...as long as you don't chuck them on the ground, repeatedly drop them, submerge them in a bucket of water for extended periods of time or leave them in direct sunlight, they look great. I clean mine with a damp cloth and the paint still looks fresh and shiny...here are the ones I made for my guy:


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I love that green one with the flower! Gorgeous!

Personally, I probably wouldn't buy them just because I'm generally not too gentle on my brushes (I keep them in a bucket with other brushes, throw them back in said bucket after I'm done brushing, constantly dropping them, etc) and I'd hate to buy something that pretty only to have it look thrashed in a couple months.

I do, however, know people more careful than I that would adore something like that (provided of course, that the paint is sealed to protect from the little things). 
And something like this would make a great small gift for any horse person. Who says no to brushes? Um, NO ONE. :lol:


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

I really like them! They are beautiful! 
My only concerns (which you may have already thought about but just in case you didn't) would be the durability of the paint and the safety of the paint around horses. 
I'm a stickler for making sure that whatever I'm using is safe for my horse. I wouldn't want to use the brush, have it get wet, get on my hands, and then indirectly feed some of the paint to my horse by accident. I'm really careful about that. 
And also, you just want to make sure that the paint will hold up in any situation around horses. You know how messy things can get sometimes and how durability is a humongous part of this.

They are wonderful looking. Good job.


----------



## 4everiding (Jul 3, 2012)

I seal my brushes with sealant that can be used on dishes you can eat off of. My horse has picked them up and swung them around and I don't believe he's suffered any negative side effects (though he eats the soapy water from his chest when I bathe him, so he may be immuned to chemicals by now). I've been using and practically abusing mine for 6 months and they still look great. I am searching for an even tougher top coat that won't make them dull so any suggestions are more than welcome! Thanks for all the compliments. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

Love the green one with the flower! How much are you charging for them?


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I would absolutely buy one of those! They look great.  
I would offer some custom ones too.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I second Gillian's comment about offering custom designs. Some people have "color themes" associated with each horse, like all blue gear for one horse, all red the other, etc so it'd be great for people to choose what colour/design they want for each horse.

I think they're beautiful


----------



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

I like a lot of them! I think your best bet is setting up a booth at horse shows with a lot of the designs you have pulse many with a base color/ pattern so that you can do custom ones at shows, if you can work fast enough!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I like them! Better than your average brush for sure!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

they are beautiful! i would most defenently buy some


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow they are awesome! I would buy one for sure


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

I would love one with my horses name on it and flowers or a pic of her !!!


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow those are cool! I _really_ do not need any more brushes, but these totally convince me otherwise!! 

They're cool pressies for horsey friends too. You could do sets, like a body brush, dandy brush, curry comb, mane comb- might need some metal paint though! Im sure people would buy them if they were reasonably priced


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I know The Custom Equine makes these on Facebook and I love them but they're just SO expensive. What are you charging?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

I would totally buy some if the price was right! 

No one would have to worry about brushes walking away ever again! lol I think they would definatly sell at a show especially on pony days. Great around Christmas time


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow, I really like them. Great work! I would order one or two if I had money. I really like pretty stuff like that, and you can never have enough brushes.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I might be interested in some custom ones too, if the price is right...


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

For a good price, I REALLY want a custom set for the shows  
Would you be able to provide both hard and soft brushes? I think you could make some cool custom grooming kits if so


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Have you put a cover over them to protect the paint?

They sell it at craft stores. It comes in a spray can. You spray the protective coating on and it watrproofs the art, as well as keeps it from cracking.


----------



## FaithCat (Aug 13, 2012)

Love the idea of a custom made brush! How much are they?


----------



## RidinReader (Aug 31, 2012)

I would definitely buy one if they weren't too crazy expensive! Have you thought about an Etsy shop?


----------



## 4everiding (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you all SO much for the all the awesome feedback!!

Usually the prices for brushes range $12-$30, but since I got so much positive feedback, mention that you saw my brushes on Horse Forum and the prices will be a bit cheaper. So here's the price breakdown (grooming sets will be a bit cheaper, so contact me for more details on a full set):

$25 for a large natural bristled brush
$22 for a large synthetic bristle brush
$ 20 for a small natual bristled brush
$18 for a small synthetic brush
$12 for a small face brush (synthetic or natural)

I will do custom brushes, with your horse's head on it, name, barn color, your colors...

Also, I make horse themed jewelry for horse lovers, so they make great gifts for your friends who don't own horses! Prices range from $12-$20!!


















Thanks!!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

What a great idea! We like to keep seperate brushes for the horses and it's always a pain when they get mixed up. AND...what a great idea for Christmas and birthday gifts for friends!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i'd love to get a set of brushes for my horse especially since most of his brushes are so old already. i might as well invest in something that's special made for him. what kind of prices are you giving for a complete set of brushes (stiff, soft, face, etc.)? also - where do you actually sell these? maybe i missed it - is there an online store or are you just selling through this thread?


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I think they are darling!!! Don't know what kind of paint you are using but use the toughest paint you can get. I used to work for Sherwin Williams for 10 years so I know a little about paint! Their Duration paint is actually considered a "coating" and is tough as nails. It is expensive (approximately $20 per quart but ask if they have any "oops" Duration. You don't have the choice of color but it is generally about $5. Varnish it with their Deck stuff. It will be as tough as boots then.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I like them.  I'd probably lose mine though...All my brushes go poof...


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Well, I haven't lost any of my brushes yet, and my horses never try to eat them. Those prices are MORE than reasonable. I love them! I would love to get a brush or two for my trainer/instructor for Christmas, painted with her precious horse Zip who died suddenly of colic. She won soooo many shows with that horse and was devastated when he died.

And maybe a big brush with each of my horses' heads on it. And my mom really likes the cherry one. I NEED TO GET A JOB!!!! lol


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

I think they are beautiful, and if I needed any brushes I would absolutely hit you up for a set.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I love them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok, where are you selling these, they are perfect xmas gifts for barn friends!


----------



## 4everiding (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the positive feedback! It's inspired me to keep it up, and I'm thinking everyone at my barn will be getting a nice holiday gift from me !!


----------



## floyd2012 (Sep 9, 2012)

how much?


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Floyd, it's in this thread somewhere, I think page three.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4everiding (Jul 3, 2012)

Floyd:

Here are the prices:

$25 for a large natural bristled brush
$22 for a large synthetic bristle brush
$ 20 for a small natual bristled brush
$18 for a small synthetic brush
$12 for a small face brush (synthetic or natural)

I will do custom brushes, with your horse's head on it, name, barn color, your colors...


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

So do we PM you to place an order? And do you accept PayPal?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4everiding (Jul 3, 2012)

PM to order/get more information


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Are you able to send proofs of the artwork before painting it on the brushes? It might be a good idea to send the potential buyer an idea of what it would look like and they can make changes as they wish


----------



## Shadow Puppet (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes...I would buy all of them!!!!


----------



## 4everiding (Jul 3, 2012)

I will send a "rough draft" prior to starting the brush (it isn't overly detailed, since I don't want to waste time making a detail-perfect draft), but I will also send the buyer a picture of the finished brush (pre-protective coating) to ensure it's to their liking before putting on a protective coat and sending it to it's destination.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

I love these! Your prices are very reasonable. I'm poor or I'd buy some. I'm weird and I have "barn" brushes and "show" brushes. These would be cool for show brushes.


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

They're gorgeous, what a great idea!
Well done, and good luck!


----------



## 4everiding (Jul 3, 2012)

A brush I just did for someone (sorry for the glare):


----------



## MaidenMare (Sep 23, 2012)

It's a great idea, your giving my christmas gift idears  I'd totally buy those if I seen them in a store and they were reasonably priced.


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

great idea for a gift! I'll keep this thread in mind 

even a great idea for a gift...for myself hehehe


----------



## Tatiana Jade (Jan 10, 2012)

awesome! do you have a website or something?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

I would totally buy one if I wasn't broke right now! I love them! I have a question where do you get the brushes you use? Are they just standard tack store wooden handle brushes?


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm in australia 
And postage is really expensive


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Awesome - really pretty - what a great way to treat someone special to a new grooming kit.


----------



## QH Lover (Aug 10, 2011)

This is a great idea! Love the brushes, you're a great painter


----------



## 4everiding (Jul 3, 2012)

It's not too late to order these in time for Christmas! PM me for more details.


----------



## Emcat (Dec 2, 2012)

Really cool!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Does anyone have neat pictures of ones they've gotten yet?


----------



## 4everiding (Jul 3, 2012)

I just finished two sets of brushes, let me know what you think!:


----------



## LuLuSwoozie (Dec 18, 2012)

Gillian said:


> I would absolutely buy one of those! They look great.
> I would offer some custom ones too.




I agree with Gillian. They are awesome and I would love to get a few! (Customs sound like a good idea) How much are you charging for them? If you make a website make sure to tell us!:lol:


----------



## LuLuSwoozie (Dec 18, 2012)

Oops! Nevermind! I saw your other posts. I love the custom ones with a horse and the name on it!


----------



## ATouchOfColourEquine (Dec 22, 2012)

Love them! I'm not sure if anyone has asked yet, but what are you thinking price wise?


----------



## lasso (Dec 21, 2012)

i love them they're so cute !


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

What a fantastic idea....I love those, and you did a really nice job on them! I'd buy one in a heartbeat!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Adorable! They look fantastic!


----------



## hellothere (Dec 2, 2012)

If they're durable, the paint won't come off, and it is horse-safe/non-toxic then I love them )))


----------



## Pattilou (Jul 8, 2010)

Awesome !


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I got mine (the green ones) in the mail just before Christmas! Love them- the finish she used feels like it's going to be durable and the brushes themselves are nice quality. LOVE the artwork, she did everything I asked and then some!


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Those look awesome!


----------



## lasso (Dec 21, 2012)

how much are you selling them for


----------



## TeaEquestrian (Jan 4, 2013)

They look really awesome!! The artwork is really nice!!


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

I'd definitely buy them, especially in my show colors with farm monogram! Check out Espy it's a great site for listing items.


----------



## Spotted Eventer (Feb 19, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

SorrelHorse said:


> I like them.  I'd probably lose mine though...All my brushes go poof...


 
I love these brushes and it would be nice to get custom one but like you said brushes go "poof". I have lost over 20 brushes sense I moved here back in july and I was cleaning out from underneath our storage building out back (somebody stacked a ton of wood under it) and what do you know!!!! There was ALLLL my lost brushes. Im going to blame our furry four legged 7 lb pomeranian as my brush thief.


----------



## JaneyWaney9 (Jun 7, 2010)

I love them! What a good idea.
I don't know what sealant you're using, but have you tried Mod Podge? With more coats it would be a pretty good sealant. You should check the ingredients first, just in case.


----------



## 3PaintMares (Feb 19, 2013)

NICE work! You did a really good job! Love the brushes with the paint horses on them, very well detailed! That brakes up the boring'ol plan brushes, keep up the good work, you are really talented.


----------



## Horsequeen08 (Jun 24, 2007)

Want!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MakeMeAMemory (Feb 9, 2013)

I would definitely buy them for the right price that is.:lol:


----------



## 4everiding (Jul 3, 2012)

MakeMeAMemory said:


> I would definitely buy them for the right price that is.:lol:


I try to make them as reasonably priced as I can...but the brush quality I use is really nice (so they hold up, it would stink if the bristles fell out or something like that) and they do take time to make sure each customer is 100% satisfied . Roughly, it's the cost of the brush plus 8-15 dollars for the artwork.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

These are beautiful! I hope you don't mind me asking, I'd like to make similar for myself . What kind of paint do you use, is it just normal acrylic? Or do you use a type that's more "hearty"? Where do you find such affordable brushes? I've seen plain brushes sold for that price!


----------



## 4everiding (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you! These are tons of fun to do and make great gifts for friends. I do a lot of ordering online for brushes, or I will go to my local tack shop and they have reasonable prices for wood-backed brushes. Keep looking sometimes you can find good stuff on eBay. I use craft acrylics and seal with a good non-yellowing sealant for outdoor use. If you paint some, message me with pictures, I would love to see them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4everiding (Jul 3, 2012)

And make sure they are good quality craft acrylics, otherwise you will have to keep putting on more coats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Awesome thanks! A few years ago I painted an old boot pull that was lying around, but I'm excited to do this project! Looks like fun!


----------



## hhhryr (Apr 15, 2010)

I think they are beautiful. They would make a great gift to buy for someone. How much are you asking and do you do custom ones?


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I bought 5 of them from her for Christmas presents to my friends, im one very happy customer. :wink: She did everything I asked! They turned out awesome and everyone is happy with them!


----------



## Dappledbaybeauty (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow what good work you have put into these yes I would buy these especially that lovely pink one 
They all look incredible !


----------



## 4everiding (Jul 3, 2012)

hhhryr said:


> I think they are beautiful. They would make a great gift to buy for someone. How much are you asking and do you do custom ones?


Thank you!

The price depends on the size of the brush and the type of bristle. The prices range from $12-30 each. I do make custom ones.


----------



## RunningJumpingHorses (Mar 1, 2013)

I want one!!! But I want my horses name on it or the AQHA logo on it. Could you make me one? I'd pay!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4everiding (Jul 3, 2012)

RunningJumpingHorses said:


> I want one!!! But I want my horses name on it or the AQHA logo on it. Could you make me one? I'd pay!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sure! I will PM you the details.


----------



## FoxyRider22 (Feb 26, 2013)

Those are great! I would definitely buy one! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I forgot I left mine in my tack room and just had my spare 'old brushes' in my trailer. I was so sad when I had to grab them to clean off my boy! I love the painted brushed you made me.


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

Wish I could paint  haha! Great idea and beautiful artwork.


----------



## HarpersMom (Dec 19, 2012)

So cute!!


----------



## Ssv (Mar 8, 2013)

I would love to purchase some of these brushes they are amazing


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I would love to purchase one! Are you able to paint a pic of a horse on it?


----------



## 4everiding (Jul 3, 2012)

paintluver said:


> I would love to purchase one! Are you able to paint a pic of a horse on it?


I can...there are some examples in this thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunsWithMustangs (Mar 7, 2013)

They would be great to give a horse person for a gift!


----------

